# Thanks



## Feelingbad27 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Kind of lost on how to feel*



Feelingbad27 said:


> Hey ladies! I need some advice.... A few weeks ago my hubby and I were at our neighbors house and long story short we all ended up getting drunk and we played strip pool. Needless to say my neighbors girlfriend and I ended up getting naked as we lost repeatedly. This is something I had never done before and if I was even the least bit sober I would have never of done it. I felt horrible afterwards but we all just laughed it off as they are like family to us. After it all happened I asked my hubby if he had seen really anything of the neighbors g/f and he said no since we kept ourselves covered up for the most part. Well last night that incident came up in conversation and my hubby and neighbor said they saw every inch of us both and I flew hot.....
> 
> 1. I am pissed at my hubby for just now saying that he saw this chicks vagina! He shouldn't be seeing anyone's but mine! (Disclaimer-no one spread their legs or anything)
> 
> ...


I don't know what you are getting pissed about, you brought this on yourself for getting drunk and stripping and showing everything to all and sundry. You are an adult, grow up!
Why should your H stop anything, if you want to be a **** then he has every right to get pissed at you, not the other way around.


----------



## Finity (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: Kind of lost on how to feel*

it happened and you cannot turn back the hands of time to change anything that occurred. 

From this point forward, do not get drunk to the point where you cannot make rational decisions.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Kind of lost on how to feel*



Feelingbad27 said:


> Hey ladies! I need some advice.... A few weeks ago my hubby and I were at our neighbors house and long story short we all ended up getting drunk and we played strip pool. Needless to say my neighbors girlfriend and I ended up getting naked as we lost repeatedly. This is something I had never done before and if I was even the least bit sober I would have never of done it. I felt horrible afterwards but we all just laughed it off as they are like family to us. After it all happened I asked my hubby if he had seen really anything of the neighbors g/f and he said no since we kept ourselves covered up for the most part. Well last night that incident came up in conversation and my hubby and neighbor said they saw every inch of us both and I flew hot.....
> 
> 1. I am pissed at my hubby for just now saying that he saw this chicks vagina! He shouldn't be seeing anyone's but mine! (Disclaimer-no one spread their legs or anything)
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Kind of lost on how to feel*

Honestly, what did you expect? You are acting as if he went without you and you knew nothing about it. You were just as responsible. 
You are right in that it should never have happened, what a disaster. 
Things wont ever be the same again, which is why getting drunk and seeing others naked is a BAD idea. 

Just learn from the terrible mistake you made and don't get drunk again, people do the most stupid things when they are drunk as you have discovered.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Kind of lost on how to feel*

Some people put a long plastic screen on the edge of the hood [of their car] to force the air flow upward, and over the roof line. The redirected air flow deflects bugs. They no longer meet their death on the windshield.

You are trying to deflect the fact that you stripped naked in front of another man. Now that you are sober you are trying to spit out the bugs and land them on your husband.

You are a grown women. You took off your own clothes. 

You are 100% responsible for your behavior.

That said, your' husband should have stopped you from doing this crazy behavior. He stood by while you debased yourself?

If he loved and respected you this would never had happened.

Hell, he encouraged you?

You both need counseling. Your marriage is in trouble.


----------

